# Ring around the Washing machine?



## IntuitiveJamie (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm not sure why I get a nasty ring in my washing machine. It's a recent phenomenom. Well if I had to guess I would say its b/c of cloth diapers. That seems like when it started. I wipe it down all the time. I use vinegar, soap, whatever.. I also will run a hot wash in the empty washer, (which seems like a HUGE waste since I have to do it on full b/c the ring is near the top).
Any ideas or suggestions how to get rid of this or is it something I just have to deal with and clean regularly? I just don't understand b/c I've been doing laundry for many years and the prob. only seemed to begin occuring in the past couple of years. Like I said, my guess is cloth diapers.


----------



## Hanilulu (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm having the same problem, and it's very frustrating. We also use CD's. I use CountrySave detergent, fwiw.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I had this problem and ran it by my mother, who told me to physically srub out the inside of the washer and the agitator(assuming yours has one) with dish soap and a rag. You can mix baking soda with your dish soap for some grit if it doesn't come off easily.

OTOH, it could be hard water, but if your wash is also getting a bit stinky, try just scrubbing it out.


----------



## ErinBird (Dec 5, 2005)

I periodically clean out the washing machine. Baking soda is slightly abrasive and gets grotty rings off stuff well.


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

We don't have a ring per se, but we do get a bit of grunge on the agitator not to mention the upper areas that never even get wet. On the loads I use baking soda with, I purposely "make a mess" when pouring in the baking soda and scrub with a piece of durable laundry (sock work particularly well, btw) while it is filling. I rinse said laundry item in the water filling up the washer and wipe down the upper areas. I don't do this EVERY time I use baking soda, but if I had to guess I'd say more than once a month and less than once a week. Our white washer (inside and out) looks "clean" nowadays.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks for the responses. I do scrub it out regularly at this point. I guess i was hoping someone might know where it's coming from. But I'm still guessing CD's b/c that seems to be when it started. Guess I'll have to deal with it as long as I've got babes in the dipes.


----------



## oneKnight (Aug 4, 2006)

I never got a ring until I got a plastic-tub washing machine (the last 2 I used had stainless tubs). It's YUCKY.
It just wipes out with a washcloth no srcubbing required, but it comes back really quick!!

I don't CD, just regular "working husband" dirt.


----------

